# How do you ship perfume???



## amanda1210 (Dec 3, 2007)

This may be in the totally wrong area for this thread (plz move this to the correct area if this is the wrong place to post this) but I'm trying to ship a bottle of perfume, and stupid USPS said they dont accept perfume bottles because of the alcohol in perfumes. What can I do? Still ship it via, in a taped up box? I was thinking of fed-ex but wouldnt that cost alot?


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 3, 2007)

sephora shipped me perfume through usps.... i'm guessing they did it without usps knowing?

i sent perfume samples... with makeup. i didn't know. when they asked what i was shipping i said makeup.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Dec 3, 2007)

I have sent perfume before, no problem. I just made sure i told them it was fragile and liquid. Go to USPS - The United States Postal Service (U.S. Postal Service) for more answers.


----------



## amanda1210 (Dec 4, 2007)

Okay cool, so I'll just wrap up the box first so they wont know its a perfume. I just didn't wanna explode a plane or nething. I almost did that at work once when i sent out like 30 cans of air. lol Got my *ss yelled at by the mailroom guys when they found out a week later what i did!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 4, 2007)

They may not let you ship it air mail if that is what you are planning on doing. Liz was trying to send me a perfume I bought from her and they told her she could only send it via ground.


----------



## -Liz- (Dec 4, 2007)

Ah Mari beat me to the answer. The reason is because its a flamable liquid, but you may be able to send it within your own country, if im not mistaken this is ok. Something to do with customs, i sent it to a very patient Marisol and it worked out fine. I put it in a box, in a bubblewrap envelope hth!


----------

